# Diawa BG 2500



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I've got 2 of them and haven't had that, or any other issue. Any chance that a piece of line is hung up down in the pivot for the bail?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have 4 of them and have never had that problem. I would contact Diawa and see what could be done to make it right. I think they are great reels.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I have one, even dunked before and haven’t experienced that problem. Might be something simple.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

I've got a couple of these reels in different sizes, including a 2500 and have never run into an issue like that before. I've actually been really impressed with them overall.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I have 4 and have not had any bail problems. All have had issues with the anti-reverse clutch but nothing I haven’t been able to get going again with some maintenance. Will be easy to figure out once you get the screws out of each side.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Dadvocate said:


> Was wondering if anyone else had experienced their bail only closing halfway. This reel probably only had 30 days of use total on it. I close bail manually after each cast. Rinsed lightly after each use and never dunked. Thought I'd ask before opening it up.


Try WD40 on it to see if that helps if not the bail spring may be weak?


----------



## dotyhorne (Jul 5, 2020)

Definitely reach out. The BGs are notoriously solid reels that’s are built like tanks. Sounds like a bad unit. Keep us updated


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One common ailment that any spinning reel can have - is a slightly bent bail that causes just enough friction to prevent it from closing properly. As a guy who repairs all of his own gear (as well as anyone else's - if I can get needed parts..) it's something I run into from time to time. What's needed then is access to a brand new reel to see exactly how the various bends in that particular model's bail are supposed to be. It was very easy years and years ago when I worked in a shop that had lots of new reels in boxes at hand - not so easy when you don't have ready access to new gear for comparison... 

Just one of those things that makes working on reels fun...


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Typically there’s either buildup where it pivots or the bail wire is tweaked so it can’t move free


----------



## Dane (Apr 15, 2018)

Dadvocate said:


> Was wondering if anyone else had experienced their bail only closing halfway. This reel probably only had 30 days of use total on it. I close bail manually after each cast. Rinsed lightly after each use and never dunked. Thought I'd ask before opening it up.


Love the BG's! if not warranty check your local reel repair.


----------

